# Coverup for my Sony reader



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was looking for an easel type cover for my Sony PRS-600. I found a seller on Ebay, Ebook Accessories, out of the United Kingdom.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Leather-Case-Sony-PRS-600-Touch-Edition-Black-/170654991541?pt=US_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item27bbd484b5

I hope this link works. 
The case arrived in about 5 days. It is a wonderful cover. I was skeptical about it because of the price, but it is leather, it's buttery soft, and the stitching is perfect. And the price is great. I paid 15.99 and 4.99 shipping.

deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sending me to eBay to check it out   I've been looking for a second cover for my Sony 300 (one cover is never enough!) - and found what looks like a nifty one that was originally $70 (now down to $38 on the Proporta website), got it for $10 & free shipping!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm glad you found a new cover.  I also only had one cover for my Sony and it was definitly jealous of my Kindle.  
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> I'm glad you found a new cover. I also only had one cover for my Sony and it was definitly jealous of my Kindle.
> deb


Yep, I know what you mean Deb. Even my lowly Nook has more covers than my Sony 300 - and I was going to just stick with the basic package I got since the 300 was such a good deal. But today the cover from eBay came, as did the skin I'd gotten from decalgirl with the 25% discount last week. So it should be feeling much more loved now. I got the Black Woodgrain skin from decalgirl, and the new cover is black with gray lining so it's a nice combo. It's actually quite the manly look, as opposed to the look it had before - it was the very girly *Eat, Pray, Love* bundle with the baby blue cover. If I ever name it I guess I'll have to give it an androgynous name like Pat or Chris or something. 
It doesn't look as "grainy" as it does in the picture, the grain is much more subtle. I like it a lot.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been tempted to skin my Sony, but I really like the feel on the back so I have passed on the skin.  
I'm incredibly happy with my cover.  Makes me love my Sony even more. 
deb


----------

